# Lake Anna



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

I usually fish Anna with the big boat but have been planning a plastic vessel assault. Any interest?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm game. When and where? What we fishing for? You got dry gear? :fishing:


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

dry gear isnt a problem, stripers are the hot item this time of year on Anna. I'm on the lake every weekend in either the kayak or big boat so just about any weekend works for me.


----------



## Kayakist (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm out of town until the New Year but would jump at the chance if it could be worked out.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm an hour away at Richmond.
What area?
Dike 3 might be interesting from a Yak or out of Pleasant's (?) by boat.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Ive been thinking of trying Lake Anna. Where do you usually launch a kayak from and how close are the stripers. tia


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

Fishing 208 to the Splits I use Anna Point or the State Park, Pamunkey my goto is Hunters Landing. All can provide fishing right out of the marinas. Maybe we'll set something up for after new years.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

y-hike,
You still considering this?


nw


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

3 dinks and a big fat 21" from the shore on Christmas eve:fishing:


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Dike 3?


dirtyhandslopez said:


> 3 dinks and a big fat 21" from the shore on Christmas eve:fishing:


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm thinking of making a go at it next Monday the 18th MLK Day. Anyone want to give it a go?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm game. Where are you planning on going?


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm heading out that way shortly, depending on the temps this week it will be dike 3 or the splits since it will have open water.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

A friend slayed them at the splits and above last week on a boat trolling live minnows. Hit the bank 4 days ago , skunk for me , saw a man to my left with two keepers a couple of dinks and a walleye about 20". The word I hear is that there is still a lot of fish up lake. Good luck guys.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> A friend slayed them at the splits and above last week on a boat trolling live minnows. Hit the bank 4 days ago , skunk for me , saw a man to my left with two keepers a couple of dinks and a walleye about 20". The word I hear is that there is still a lot of fish up lake. Good luck guys.


I live south east of Richmond stripers are out down this way.
Have been wanting to try kayak fishin up there in warmer days than these though.
Where is the splits and how far up lake are you talking about?.
Didn't know there were Walleye in there?
Never caught one would be nice to!


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

Splits are right in front of the State Park


----------

